# update on my jar head



## jdubbya (Nov 6, 2005)

He's at Camp Geiger, N.C. 1st Platoon Charlie Co. ITB. Graduates the 31st and then goes to D.C. for his MOS; Presidential Security!


----------



## Hauntiholik (May 17, 2006)

AWESOME!!!! What an honor!


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

And here I thought this was going to be a prop thread:googly:

What a fine looking young man he is, and how proud you must be!


----------



## fick209 (Aug 31, 2009)

That's awesome jdubbya...I'm sure you and your family are very proud as you should be!


----------



## jdubbya (Nov 6, 2005)

Hauntiholik said:


> AWESOME!!!! What an honor!


Thanks! It was a surprise for him. He got a call from a Staff sgt a week before he was to leave for basic, and they asked him if he would be willing to change his MOS (military occupation school). He was initially going into a different field but when they told him what they wanted him to do, he called his own recruiter who told him to jump on it. He could be assigned to a variety of places; White House, Arlington, Camp David, embassy duty. He has to do one year of infantry but the other 4 years are in the security force. He's pretty excited!



RoxyBlue said:


> And here I thought this was gong to be a prop thread:googly:
> 
> What a fine looking young man he is, and how proud you must be!


I DO have good looking kids. Thank God my wife cheats on me!
Yeah, we're just a little bit proud.



fick209 said:


> That's awesome jdubbya...I'm sure you and your family are very proud as you should be!


Thanks fick! We are!


----------



## The Watcher (Sep 13, 2008)

Man that is wonderful. I know you are proud of him.


----------



## Zurgh (Dec 21, 2009)

Congrats, to you & yours!


----------



## Warrant2000 (Oct 8, 2008)

LOL - I came here expecting some sort of head-in-a-jar prop for a laboratory!

Looking sharp!


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Warrant, you and I have minds that run in the same track

So, JD, when your boy gets settled in DC and you come to visit him, bring lewlew along and Spooky1 and I might meet you for lunch

Tell your wife she has excellent taste in men:googly:


----------

